# Super Worms



## webspinner (Aug 23, 2003)

Well I had just bought a hundred count of super worms, now what can I feed them to keep them healthy for my T's to eat?:?


----------



## mebebraz (Aug 23, 2003)

oatmeal, uncooked of course


----------



## Valael (Aug 23, 2003)

You're supposed to give them moisture, too.

I don't know if they'll eat it, but try orange slices first.  A lot of people say potatos, but they go bad/dry up so quickly.


Oranges last so much longer.


----------



## toan (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webspinner _
> *Well I had just bought a hundred count of super worms, now what can I feed them to keep them healthy for my T's to eat?:? *


potatoes work. I have found banana peels and opunita (prickly pear) cactus to work better.


----------



## Love to Foxtrot (Aug 23, 2003)

I use apple slices for moisture. They do not stink, and last a few days. 

Aubrey


----------



## webspinner (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanx for all the replies. I think I'll do the hit and miss thing with all of your inputs, thanx again.


----------



## Nixy (Aug 23, 2003)

We use carrot apples and potato for moister, in a lid to keep it off the oatmeal we use for substrate. I also flip gutload into the oatmeal. Figured, couldn't hurt....


----------



## Buspirone (Aug 23, 2003)

Here's a site with some decent info:

http://www.drgecko.com/superworms/whatis.htm


----------



## Nixy (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah thats perty good site  Buspirone that's where I got the basics to start the twins colony.

And here's a thread descussing them as well. I posted pics of the twins growing superworm colony.

<<Click Here>>


----------



## Longbord1 (Aug 24, 2003)

if u don't give them moisture the super worms will suck the mousture out of each other through holes they made in their "comrads"


----------

